# Williamsburg with a broken leg



## jkkee (Jun 30, 2012)

So, we've had our Williamsburg vacation planned for months, and it's finally coming up in 2 weeks.  Going with 2 other couples, and the one couples 6 year old daughter.  The daughter broke her leg today, so that throws a little bit of a wrench in our plans.  I'm not worried about it we'll have fun anyway, and find ways to keep her entertained.  However, if anyone has any suggestions on things we'll be able to do we'd appreicate it.  Obviously Busch Gardens is still good with the animals and the shows- she's going to be so disappointed about not doing rides though.  Water Country USA is going to have to be a pass I guess.  And days of lounging out by the pool are likely out as well.


----------



## scootr5 (Jul 1, 2012)

Did they put her in a regular cast, or a waterproof one? They won't use waterproof for every type of break, but they put one on my oldest daughter's arm for the last three weeks of healing, which was great because we were going to the Dells and then Williamsburg.


----------



## jkkee (Jul 1, 2012)

We don't know yet, she's in a temporary one from the ER until she gets in next week to see the dr and get something more permanent.  We're hoping for a waterproof walking cast, that will definitely help.  We may end up doing more time at Colonial Williamsburg than originally planned, which will be fine, we'll rent a wheelchair or something for her if needed.  But we were honestly going more for the company than the activities anyway.  We were all college roommates (well us girls), and I think it's probably been 8 years since we've all gotten together, if not longer. Whatever happens I know we'll have a great time.


----------



## scootr5 (Jul 1, 2012)

That's the spirit! We rented a wheelchair for my mom at CW earlier this month, as she was having knee surgery right after we got back. Most everything is fairly accessible, provide she can walk a bit with crutches.


----------



## natasha5687 (Jul 1, 2012)

jkkee said:


> So, we've had our Williamsburg vacation planned for months, and it's finally coming up in 2 weeks.  Going with 2 other couples, and the one couples 6 year old daughter.  The daughter broke her leg today, so that throws a little bit of a wrench in our plans.  I'm not worried about it we'll have fun anyway, and find ways to keep her entertained.  However, if anyone has any suggestions on things we'll be able to do we'd appreicate it.  Obviously Busch Gardens is still good with the animals and the shows- she's going to be so disappointed about not doing rides though.  Water Country USA is going to have to be a pass I guess.  And days of lounging out by the pool are likely out as well.



You may all want to check out the Movie Tavern.  http://movietavern.com/


----------



## jkkee (Jul 2, 2012)

natasha5687 said:


> You may all want to check out the Movie Tavern.  http://movietavern.com/



That is likely to be a good option!  Thank you  Wouldn't normally go to the movies on vacation, but at least its something a little different than your run of the mill theater.  And if she's not quite up to being out and about a lot, it gives us a nice sit down option.  Thanks!


----------



## jkkee (Jul 3, 2012)

Well, no walking and not waterproof.  Poor kid!  But at least the picture I saw with the cast on and sitting in a wheelchair she's smiling.  I'm sure she'll be up to using crutches some by the time we go, but I'm glad she has the wheelchair to make it easier.  The adults would be fine just sitting and gossiping away the day, but she's 6 and needs a bit more entertainment than that  We'll have a good time.  She goes for a quick recheck right before vacation to make sure everything is going right.  Fingers crossed for that to be good, otherwise they are likely not to be able to come, or at least have to shorten the trip.  Looking forward to the trip even if it's goign to be a bit different than we'd envisioned.


----------



## jkkee (Jul 3, 2012)

We're staying at Wyndham Governors Green.  I believe they have elevators there, but wanted to check.   If not does anyone know if they have first floor 3 bedroom units?  I can call the resort directly this afternoon if I dont' hear anything back.  I may want first floor anyway since I'm guessing the crutches and wheelchair may be noiser than normal for anyone that is below us.


----------



## Ricci (Jul 3, 2012)

It's great to see you are looking at this with an optomistic point of view AND you are considering the vacationers potentially in the unit below you.  I only wish more people had the same consideration.     Have a wonderful time!


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 3, 2012)

The majority of the restaurants, shopping centers, movie theaters and the two (2) major amusement parks all comply to the ADA standards.


----------



## funtime (Jul 3, 2012)

*Ask for a handicap compliant room*

Uually toilets are raised and they have handicapped bars surounding them.  Thi may help or hurt but her mobility up and down may be hard for her especially going to the bathroom (getting on and off toilet).  Also a cane fitted to her size (check Walgreen's) may be helpful in standing up from a sitting position and getting into the car.  If the cane has a L shape at the tope rather than a rounded shape she probably can hook it round her immobile leg and pull it up.  Funtime


----------

